# Need Video Driver for HP Pavilion a1010n



## TechGal44 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just did a new install of XP Home edition for a friend on her HP Pavilion a1010n and the screen resolution is only allowing 4bits. Did a search on HP's site and was not able to find a video driver for their integrated video adapter. Any suggestions? - Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

That PC uses the Intel 845G chipset, so just get the drivers direct from Intel?
http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel845g/


----------



## TechGal44 (Feb 5, 2007)

Problem solved. - Thanks so much


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You are welcome!


----------



## untchable (Apr 3, 2007)

I had to register just to say THANKS!!!

kiwiguy you are awesome. 

I had the same problem last night with the same type of computer. Once I reinstalled windows, I was only able to run 4 bit color. I downloaded the file you said and that did it.

THANKS SO MUCH KIWIGUY!!!!!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Pleased I helped when I didn't even try!

Cheers


----------



## untchable (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Kiwiguy.

I was never able to get audio on this computer after I reformated it.

HP a1010n pavilion.

Can you help out?

Thanks again in advance!!


----------

